# Kommentare



## Gantwor (30. Mai 2007)

Hiho,

ich stöbere gerne und viel in den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen des Buffed-Angebotes, darunter auch in den Gegenstands- und Questdatenbanken. Das ist im Regelfall auch ein erfreuliches Erlebnis, sind die Quests und Gegenstände doch gut Indiziert und über die Suchmaske prima auffindbar. Ist man dann allerdings bei einem interessanten Artikel angekommen und freut sich über die Informationen in der Gegenstandsbeschreibung, folgt kurz darunter die Ernüchterung ob der dort vorzufindenden Kommentare &#8211; und das regelmäßig.

Angefangen bei den allseits beliebten, freudigen Mitteilungen, dass es jemand geschafft hat den ersten Kommentar abzugeben folgt dann häufig die überaus wichtige Mitteilung von scheinbar absolut unausgelasteten Personen, die den &#8222;Zweiter&#8220; oder &#8222;Dritter&#8220;- Kommentar loswerden müssen.
Leute, das ist irgendwie nicht mehr Lustig (vielleicht war es das mal vor Aeonen von Jahren).

Dicht gefolgt in der Liste werden diese Spassvögel von unseren absoluten Imba-Kollegen der offensichtlichen Berufsspielerfraktion, für die die dargestellten Waffen, Rüstungsteile oder was auch immer nur &#8222;Crap&#8220; darstellen und jede Quest absoluter &#8222;noob-Kram&#8220; ist, den man biiteschön doch schon mindestens zwölf Sufen unter Questlevel alleine erledigen kann. Ich möchte mich für derlei wichtige Information hier einmal stellvertretend bei all diesen Kommentierenden bedanken! Wahrscheinlich wäre ich sonst noch auf die Idee gekommen mir einen dieser unglaublich minderwertigen Gegenstände anzuschaffen oder gar eine Quest mit Freunden zusammen zu erledigen.

Meine nächste Danksagung geht an die Spieler, die den jeweiligen Gegenstand seit vorhin, seit gestern oder schon seit Anno Tuk besitzen! Diese Information ist immer gern gesehen und führt regelmäßig dazu, dass ich mich vor den entsprechenden Charakteren verbeuge, so sie mir auf meinem Server begegnen. Also haltet mich immer schön auf dem Laufenden, euer neues Equipment betreffend. Hier möchte ich mich auch bei den hilfsbereiten Spielern bedanken, die das dringende Bedürftnis haben mitzuteilen, sie hätten die Quest (natürlich &#8222;noob&#8220;, &#8222;boon&#8220; oder &#8222;casual-zocker&#8220; kram) schon hinter sich gebracht.

Auch nicht außen vor sollen die unzähligen Verfechter der Rechtschreibreform bleiben. Ich freue mich, dass mittlerweile die starren Mauern der Kramatic eingerissen wurden, dass der Dschungel der Intapunckzion gerodet wurde und die Otokrafy begrubt oder vererdigt ist.
Ab einem gewissen Grad der sprachlichen Anarchie sind die Kommentare allerdings leider nicht mehr lesbar &#8211; macht nichts, oft stehen ja doch nur Begriffe wie &#8222;Crap&#8220;, &#8222;Erster&#8220;, &#8222;roxxor&#8220; oder irgendein Kauderwelsch drin.

Zum Schluss möchte ich mich nun bei meinen speziellen Freunden bedanken, den exorbitant wichtigen Kennern der Englischen Sprache:
Der Gebrauch des englischen Vokabulars erzeugt bei mir regelmäßig ein Gefühl großer Ehrfurcht vor diesen ultimativen Göttern des Rollenspiels mit ihrem &#8222;Mutter aller Sprachen&#8220;-Speechpack! 
Es ist mir immer eine Freude feststellen zu dürfen, dass der schulische Englischunterricht wohl abgeschafft worden ist und durch einen Mix aus Englisch, Deutsch und &#8211; ähm &#8211; Esperanto ersetzt wurde. Denn wenn ich Sätze lese, wie 
&#8222;Dropt at the underbog herioc at Ghaz'an&#8220;
 jaja, da geht mir doch das Herz auf. Also das Herz zerspringt quasi, wenn eine solche Information kundgetan wird, obwohl die passende Information auch schon in offiziellem Stil von Buffed (unterhalb des Gegenstands) angeboten wird &#8211; und das dann auch grammatikalisch korrekt.

Abgerundet wird das Vergnügen schlussendlich durch das lustige Geplänkel der Kindergartengilde, deren Mitglieder sich gegenseitig beschimpfen und anschließend interessante, zwischenmenschliche Manöver mit der Mutter des jeweiligen Kontrahenten anstellen. Das rhetorische Sahnehäubchen, sozusagen.

Also, langer Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Bitte postet nur Kommentare, die für Erhalt und Handhabung des Gegenstandes/Quest relevant sind.
Bitte schreibt, welche Gegenstände eine Alternative zu dem &#8222;Item&#8220; auf der entsprechenden Seite darstellen und vor allem warum. 
Bitte schreibt eure Kommentare auf Deutsch oder &#8211; wenn es denn unbedingt auf Englisch sein muss &#8211; nur auf Englisch und zwar korrektem Englisch.
Bitte führt eure privaten Kleinkriege mit Hilfe der PM, wenn sie unbedingt nötig sein sollten.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

Gantwor


----------



## Melrakal (30. Mai 2007)

Ich hab deine beiden Beiträge mal zusammengefasst, die Maximalzeichen hatte er noch nicht, daher waren 2 Postings bissel... überflüssig? ^^

Ok zum Thema selbst:

Wir bemühen uns, diese ganzen Missstände zu beheben. Du wirst beispielsweise wenige erster/zweiter/dritter-Beiträge finden, und auch Hunter-Item-Kommentare (etc.pp.) werden immer weniger.

Nur wer wird diesen Thread schon lesen... Die, die den Unsinn verzapfen? Bezweifel ich. Denn diese haben meist im Forum genau 0 Beiträge, und spammen nur die Kommentare zu. Wir können da nichts anderes machen als die betreffenden Accounts zu sperren (was wir auch tun).

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Ash1983 (30. Mai 2007)

Sehr schön geschrieben und ich unterschreibe das voll und ganz.
Finds auch spitze, dass Buffed den Kram nach und nach beseitigt, für sog. Casual-Gamer wie mich ist es doch eher frustrierend, wenn man sich so einen Gegenstand anschaut und dann lesen muss, wie scheisse er doch ist und, dass ich doch einen viel besseren in einer 70er Instanz bekomme, die ich aufgrund oben genannter Tatsache wohl nie sehen werde.


Mfg


----------



## Derida (30. Mai 2007)

sehr schön! *daumen hoch* 

Danke dafür! hab gut gelacht


----------



## Stutenandy (6. Juni 2007)

Sehr schöner Beitrag, stimme dem Thread-Ersteller vollkommen zu. Der Ruf von buffed.de ist in vielen Kreisen sowieso schon ziemlich runtergezogen durch diesen Mist. Als noch Gastkommentare möglich waren, war es noch sehr viel extremer.

Im Grunde findet man jedoch zwischen den ganzen profilierunsgsüchtigen Spinnern mit ihren Kindergarten Kommentaren meist die gesuchte Info, Koordinate ect. zu einem Quest, Gegenstand usw... das ist mir persöhnlich auch irgendwie das wichtigste.


----------



## Hoazl (6. Juni 2007)

Sehr gut geschrieben! /applaudieren!

Was sicher eine Lösung wäre, das Bewertungssystem regelmäßig zu überprüfen, und, bei einer Negativbewertung von, sagen wir mal, -20, den Kommentar automatisch zu löschen. Das Bewertungssystem wird ja häufig genutzt, da hat man die -20 bei nem sinnlosen Kommentar schnell zusammen....

MFG
Hoazl


----------



## Thravvn (6. Juni 2007)

siebter

Die -20 hat man auch schnell zusammen, wenn man eine Meinung in den Kommentar schreibt der eventuell nicht ganz so populär ist. Manche Leute machen sich scheinbar einen Spaß draus grundsätzlich alle Kommentare negativ zu flaggen.


----------



## Melrakal (6. Juni 2007)

Jopp, die Gefahr des Missbrauchs ist zu groß, daher wirds eine automatische Löschung wohl nie geben. Es wurde die Sortierung nach Bewertungen eingeführt, nutzt diese einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Jopp, die Gefahr des Missbrauchs ist zu groß, daher wirds eine automatische Löschung wohl nie geben. Es wurde die Sortierung nach Bewertungen eingeführt, nutzt diese einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Sortierung ist auch nicht immer vorteilhaft (Sollte vor allem von Mods nicht benutzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), weil ja einige gern aus langeweile aufs Minus klicken. *g*


----------



## Melrakal (6. Juni 2007)

Ich les immer gewissenhaft von unten (Anfang) bis oben (Ende) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und bewerten tu ich gar nicht (ausser es sticht ein besonders guter Kommentar heraus)


----------



## Ellesar1 (21. August 2007)

Schöner Post @TE!

Stimme dir dabei zu.

Aber obs was bringen wird: ka, wer überall "Erster!!!!!1111Elfelf!!!1" hinkritzeln will wird diesen thread wohl nicht lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fällt mir aber grad was ein:
- Auto-ban wenn der Kommentar "Erster" lautet ^^


----------



## PinkPanther (20. März 2008)

Hey ich wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen das es beim laden des Blasc-Clients einen Fehler gibt wenn man Windows Blinds verwendet.

Da ich Windows Blinds benutze und das auch gerne bei behalten würde (und es nervig finde es andauernd ausschalten zu müssen wenn ich wow zoggen will) wollte ich fragen ob es nicht vielicht möglich ist diesen "Bug" zu Fixen?

Fals es so eine eintrag schon gibt oder bereits dazu stellung genommen wurde bitte ich um verzeiung und ihr könnt dann auch diesen post gerne löschen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

PinkPanther


----------



## Niranda (26. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Sortierung ist auch nicht immer vorteilhaft (Sollte vor allem von Mods nicht benutzt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nimmt einfach das minus weg...


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Januar 2010)

nira lass doch den thread in ruhe sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strickwolf (6. Juni 2010)

Wäre es nicht besser die Kommentarfunktion zu entfernen? 
Ich weiß in einer Zeit der absoluten freien Meinungsäußerung scheint es nur gerechtfertigt zu sein, dass jeder seine Meinung zu einem Thema äußern kann, aber wenn man genau hinsieht kräuseln sich einem die Nackenhaare. Denn die Kommentare werden zur Selbstdarstellung, für Zwistigkeiten und zur Brutstätte für Rechtschreibfehler missbraucht. 
Manchmal muss man ellenlang scrollen um einen einzigen sinvollen Kommentar zu finden, der vielleicht Informationen zum kommentierten Theman enthält. 
Daher also die Frage: Wem bringt diese Funktion eigentlich etwas? 
Seit bei WoW Beispielsweise die Funktion der Questverfolgung eingeführt wurde, bei der die Quests auf der Karte makiert werden sind die Kommentare im großen und ganzen absolut sinnlos. 

Wer diskutieren möchte kann dazu doch auch ins Forum gehen. 

Ich beobachte diesen Trend nun schon eine Weile und stelle fest das überall dort wo Kommentarfunktionen eingebunden wurden, diese zum größten Teil missbraucht wird. 
Es wäre doch beispielsweise Hilfreich wenn die Moderatoren hilfreiche und umfassende Kommentare die jetzt schon vorhanden sind stehen lassen, den rest löschen und die Funktion entfernen. 

Das würde mit Sicherheit die Übersichtlichkeit erhöhen und nur diejenigen ärgern, die das System ohnehin nur missbrauchen und deren Meinung sie doch lieber für sich selbst behalten sollen, weil es letztendlich nur Verschwendung von Scrollzeit ist.


----------



## Sadorkan (15. November 2010)

jo, da schliess ich mich Derida an^^
sign!


----------



## Sadorkan (15. November 2010)

ups, is ja n arg veralteter thread.... =o/


----------



## LineMan (16. Februar 2011)

Auch wenns nen ewig alter Thread ist... aber er stand oben!

Wollte nur mal loswerden, dass ich es immer noch total unsinnig finde, dass hier die neusten Kommentare zuerst stehen... selbst bei Kommentaren zu Kommentaren ist es genau falsch herum und die erste Antwort ist die, die unten steht. Das ist sehr anstrengend! Ich hänge die gute alte Küchenuhr mit Zeigern ja auch nicht mit der 12 nach unten auf, nur damit ich nur noch mit Mühe sehen kann wie spät es ist... Wenn dann müsstet ihr die Schrift auch einfach auf dem Kopf stehen lassen, dann wäre es wenigstens konsequent O.o

Kein Forum würde so funktionieren, wie Ihr es hier macht... man könnte halt, wenn man etwas schreibt einfach automatisch zum letzten Eintrag springen und einen ebensolchen Link, der es ermöglicht zum aktuellesten Eintrag zu springen irgendwo prominent anbringen... so wie es eben in jedem guten Forum ist... (in buffed.de Forum übrigens auch)


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2011)

Hast du dir mal Kommentarfunktionen anderer Seiten angeschaut?

Sport1.de
n24.de

Dort ist es immer so, dass zu aller erst die neuesten Kommentare sichtbar sind.

PS: Kommentare != Forum


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

Noch was zu den Kommentaren:
Wieso bin ich auf 500 Zeichen begrenzt pro Kommentar (News), während andere Textwände verfassen können? Bug?
Edit: Kann sein, dass ich mich da gerade vertan habe. Lediglich die Kommentare zu den Kommentaren scheinen auf 500 begrenzt zu sein. Dennoch ist das arg knapp


----------



## qqqqq942 (8. Dezember 2013)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Wir können da nichts anderes machen als die betreffenden Accounts zu sperren (was wir auch tun).



@ZAM und Co

Könnt ihr die Spammeraccounts nicht in eine Art "Sandkastenmodus" packen, also deren Accs so einstellen, dass nur sie selbst ihre geistigen Fehlleistungen betrachten dürfen und alle anderen davon verschont werden bzw. es erst sehen, nachdem ihr es ggf. freigeschaltet habt?


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2013)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> @ZAM und Co
> 
> Könnt ihr die Spammeraccounts nicht in eine Art "Sandkastenmodus" packen, also deren Accs so einstellen, dass nur sie selbst ihre geistigen Fehlleistungen betrachten dürfen und alle anderen davon verschont werden bzw. es erst sehen, nachdem ihr es ggf. freigeschaltet habt?



Die Prüfung müsste 24/7 gewährleistet sein, egal ob Wochenende, Feiertage, oder Urlaubssaison. Das würde nicht funktionieren.


----------



## OllyHal (4. Februar 2014)

ich kann Lineman nur beipflichten.

Gerade eben habe ich mich schon wieder über die Kommentaranzeige geärgert. Irgendwie ist man nur am Scrollen, wenn man versucht, die Beiträge in einer halbwegs chronologischen Reihenfolge zu lesen.

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, daß früher alles besser war, aber..... früher war alles besser :-)
Naja, als die Antworten auf Kommentare noch nicht eingerückt waren.


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2014)

OllyHal schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, daß früher alles besser war, aber..... früher war alles besser :-)
> Naja, als die Antworten auf Kommentare noch nicht eingerückt waren.



Wie sollten sie auch eingerückt gewesen sein, es gab ja keine Antworten-Funktion.


----------



## Aaryon01 (26. April 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, möchte aber etwas anmerken. Wie es scheint wurde das buffed Forum grundlegend "entschlackt", wenn ich es mal so nennen darf, und das scheinbar auch still und plötzlich, weil ich keine Ankündigung oder Diskussion dazu finden kann. Es gibt nun zum gesamten Bereich der MMOs nur noch zwei Sachen - MMO-Allgemein - und, wie könnte es auch anders sein, WoW. Alle anderen MMOs haben ihren jeweils eigenen Bereich auf der Startseite verloren und finden sich nun zusammengefaßt unter "allgemein", aber warum wundert mich das nicht? Es ist ja kein Geheimnis, daß das Magazin "buffed" immer schon WoW lastig war, und die Dominanz dieses einen Spiels wird nun hier im Forum auf diese Weise natürlich noch deutlicher untermauert. Selbst das gerade erst angelaufene "TESO" ist somit bereits im allgemeinen Bereich verschwunden - aber andererseits, wenn man sich nur mal aktuell anschaut, wann jeweils in den vielen Spielen hier der letzte Kommentar abgesetzt wurde, dann kommt - außer bei WoW - nicht viel zusammen. Somit ist das wohl tatsächlich auch ein Forum, in dem vor allem WoW Spieler zugange sind, oder Spieler anderer Spiele nicht viel schreiben - ich weiß es nicht. Für mich persönlich als "nicht-WoW-Spieler" ist diese Dominenz eher traurig, aber keine Überraschung - dann schon eher, daß dies nicht schon früher geschehen ist. Immerhin habe ich inzwischen meine eigene MMO Müdigkeit wieder überwunden und spiele auch wieder fleißig - natürlich nicht WoW, sondern HDRO...


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2014)

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum sich die Leute immer dutzende leere Unterforen wünschen O.o


----------

